# It's time to take a poll for this yrs NC fishing



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Not only tell how well your yr was,but compair it to previous yrs,and post some pics if ya have them.. Fishing Tales-Optional...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

This was my best yr ever fishing in NC from shore. Just click here most of these fish were caught this yr. But it wasn't just the big fish, I also went after different species that I hadn't targeted before and had good luck. After "suckfest 03" I guess anything would have been a improvement.  

But the one fish that I have been seriously after for 2 years now down south was the one I am most proud of.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Only made 1 trip to OBX, but it was a good 'un. I learned the "secret of the sound", how to throw a cast net, and got my cart. Here are some of my favorite moments.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Cantfishtoday*

Ya just gotta tell me where the 3rd pic was took,reminds me of Currituck Co.. I'm guessing,other side of Pamlico??

Dawg,though you had a blast at "[email protected]"?? Ya sure seemed ta be enjoyin yourself?   

I'm gonna put a "sticky" on this one,I really want replys from as many folks as possible on the way thier yr went in NC..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

The fishing ? The pits of course.Only got to go once,two weeks ago,for 1 1/2 days.Three doggies and a 12" biter to be in 8-10 years.Usually go at least four times.Haven't caught an edible fish since 1/2/04.Hopefully,heading down Saturday night for a few days and try to end my drought.

But I agree with RW,it ain't all about catchin'.Got a niece and her roommate who fell in love with fishing.Gave'em their outfits and tied them a year's supply of rigs and lures.Caught their first drum on that stuff this year.Working on stuff for them for Christmas to last next year.Now,that part qualifies for "most excellent".


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

This year was a lot better than last.

Speck fishing was great. Caught 6 keeper Flounder from the surf, haven't done that in a while. Got 2nd in the Nags Head tournament. Caught a couple nice Pups on Ocracoke this Spring. A bunch of pretty Sea Mullet and Pompanos this Summer. 7 Stripers so far and I'm headin' to the beach today for the rest of the year.
I figure I fished the NC surf about 150 times this year which is right on target with my New Year's resolution of fishing more.

Sooooooo, heck yeah, this year has been just awsome.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*When you can...*

start the New Year off catching sow rocks and can finish the year off the same then it's been a good year. I reckon I fished about 30 days and caught a nice variety of fish and adjusted tactics according to the bite. Did'nt get a big 
drum this year nor a cobia but at least the people with me or next to me did. Now I have goals for 2005, and feel fortunate that i can enjoy such a treasure with my friends.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

.....I didn't get ta feesh NC anywhere near as much as I had hoped  ,but I got ta meet some purdy fine folks from this and another board.I score that as an above average year  .Plus ganderin' at the dawgs' "proud papa" drum always brightens my day.He should show it more often  .......the R


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Looking back on it, I only really got down there one day this year. 

DB77 and myself went down in the early summer and crushed the Blues on The Point/Hook for about two hours straight. 

One of those days when your arm feels like Jello or a spagehtti noodle from casting and reeling so much. We caught a Blue every single cast during that time for the most part. Funny thing was we released every single one, because we didn't feel like walking back in after wading out.

Dixie


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I've visited OBX twice - '02 and '04. Both times fished the Avalon Pier and got skunked. Both times fished in the surf and got skunked. In '04, went out on a charter for cobia and got skunked. At least on that trip we caught a couple blues. Those blues remain my only fish south of the Mason-Dixon line. Y'all have me one frustrated Yankee, but I'll be back trying, because your coast is beautiful.


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Had a good year at the Jolly Roger (Topsail Beach). I caught big spanish in the spring and lots of keeper flounder and blues in the fall. Caught 22 flounder over 15 inches in 2 days. But, the big story was the KING run. Several days were like the old, old days landing over 10 per day.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*K&S??*

How many kings did the JR wind up with?? 
Was it the top pier,including Ocean Crest?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Ya just gotta tell me where the 3rd pic was took,reminds me of Currituck Co.. I'm guessing,other side of Pamlico??


That's close. It's actually along Hwy 64, don't remember exactly, but somewhere in this vicinity:


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*the best by far*

good season from may till now. Can't wait to see what next year will bring. finally got a handfull of fish down south. Gonna take NS4D's crown. 

watch your back Al...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dickyboy77 said:


> good season from may till now. Can't wait to see what next year will bring. finally got a handfull of fish down south. Gonna take NS4D's crown.
> 
> watch your back Al...



Finaly got my beater 4X4...so was less reliant on hoin fer a ride  .

Started the year with my Feeshin with my buddy the Bucket....fished the whole coast line of the OBX...from Carolla to HI..chasin them stripers,ta no avail...the next trip,we took the ferry ride to Ocacoke...caught me a nice puppy drum and prolly the biggest sea mullet I've ever caught.

Didn't do so much down south in the summer...since the touron traffic somewhat get under my skin,but did have a chance to fish with Wilber and crew @ the South Beaches,Take a Kid Fishin Day.

During this fall and winter my OBX activity did pick up.Have gone down with bucket,but pitched a skunk...only Buckets rat pup kept my hopes up
The 2nd annual KDH get2gether,was again the highlite,besides having to good of a time.Bucket's biggun started the juices flowing.

Last weeks' feesh was a plus.The 42 1/2 is now my PB,exceeding the 41 I caught several seasons ago.Having two fish in the box was long in waiting.The highlite of that trip,was helping Marshall land his first big fish in the surf.Always a joy when someone new and begining to pay his dues gets on the fish.

So,The Carolina feeshin has been good to me so far....


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

I was truely blessed this year. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Caught fish every trip this year so I checked "Most Excellent".

Had a great summer, even won some money for a fish  


Targeted fish this year were; Blue Catfish,Trout,Spot Flounder,Mullet, Blues, Puppy Drum, Spade fish,Tog  , 40lbs Striper (Jan 04) and Drum.

This Fall, the Striper fishing has gone well but I'm waiting for the New England fish ta get here.The goal this Season is a Fifty pounder  Sure hope she's out there looking for my hook  

><))))*>

__________________
NCBBA #10824
CHAC #640
OBPA Member


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This is the way I see it.. LOOOOOONG POST..*

Not going to base this on my season. I had a good season on drum,and so-far on the stripers,it's been a good one as well. Caught some blues, specks and spainish,could have caught more had I put forth the effort,cobes were a bust,but that was due to my efforts as a fisherman as well (not venturing north  ) Didn't try for the kings like I had planed,but had a "most excellent planker yr because of it..  All in all,I'd say a *good yr*..... For the inshore boaters,I'd say it was "most excellent".. Us olefarts putting a whooping on the whippersnappers in the Tarpon tourney didn't hurt either..

When I compair to,say,78,when I was a "semi rookie",which was the best yr,I had or have seen..
Cobes-This yr *smoked it!* Cobes were a fluke if caught on the beach,as a matter of fact it was unheard of,at least by me.. I know there were more cobes caught in past 5 or so yrs,but back then a cobe on the beach *was an oddity* Another thing,cobes caught back then were much smaller.. That yr I caught 3 from the planks biggest was 73 and that would be like a 90#er nowadays..  There were plenty caught in the sound back then(smaller fish),in good numbers,but the numbers now are even higher.. I'd say this yr ranks most excellent when compaired to yrs past.. 

Drummies-This yr had a light spring run on Ocock,and below avg on Point. But made up for Ocock with an *outrageous fall run* The point probably would have caught more in the spring,if ya didn't have to go swimmin ta catch one..  NB had a "fair catch" of drum. In 78 the north beach was *hot* don't know the #'s,but they smoked them,on the planks I caught 8,about avg for most of us..Another plus to 78 was the spring run on south end of OI,those fish were thick back then!  This yr I caught 10,which is about avg on the planks. I'd say all in all,avg yr for drum,and a good yr for most overall.

Kings-Can be a sore subject. Kings in 78 were near shore. Caught 12 on the planks that yr,biggest 37lb. This yr,a youngen catches a 68#er off Avon!  Avon caught more than they had in past yrs,which is a good thing,and Frisco wasn't at full bore yet,and probably would have caught more. The piers down south of us caught the devil outta them! All of the above pales when compaired to # in 78.. The boats did pretty good.. All in all though,I think a below avg yr..

Spainish and bluefish- The spainish kind of stayed out of casting range for the most part,a few were caught on the beach,but the majority were caught from boats. Back in 78 spainish were around,but not in # they are now,don't know if it was a cycle thing,or what? Did see some that were huge back then,a 9+lber comes to mind off Frisco,by a freind. According to many,they say when you catch the bigger fish cycles are going down,with both spainish back then,and kings now,I agree.. Not a bad yr for spainish either,above avg.
Bluefish have been here thick this yr,I can remember catching the devil out of them back then too. I'd say it is a draw on that and both were good yrs..

Foodfish-roundhead and grey trout were abundant back then,so were flounder and spot. This yr wasn't bad on any of the above compaired to last yr and quite a few others. Mater of fact flounder were better than I can remember in a long time. Small pups were abundant as they were back then. Specks were even better this yr than I remember back then. I'd say a good yr..

Stripers- So far great,better than last yr,at least for me. Jury is still out,but I am predicting a better yr this yr than last. As far as compairing this yr with 78 on stripers there is *no compairing* never heard of back then,except in Chesbay.. I'd say it's a good yr..


All in all I'd say,IMHO(from what I have seen and heard), a good yr and a "most excellent yr" compaired to many in the past..


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, since until last yaer at least, it has been many a moon since I fished OBX, and since at KDH 1, I got the BIG *SKUNK*, the one I caught at KDH 2 made this year much better. Did some "minor rock" jumping, and though fish eels up this way occassionally, caught my first "eel striper". Now add that to the fact that NS4D, took away my "babysitter" need  , and is reigning "in need", I'd say that the two and a half days I was blessed to spend down NC's fishing territory, to be GREAT. Can't wait until KDH 3, and may try and make a January trip, if anyone thinks it would be worth another try in early '05.

On that note, Merry Christmas, or to be PC, Happy Holidays, and may the new year bring more than you expect and desire!

Be safe.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Well, since until last yaer at least, it has been many a moon since I fished OBX, and since at KDH 1, I got the BIG *SKUNK*, the one I caught at KDH 2 made this year much better. Did some "minor rock" jumping, and though fish eels up this way occassionally, caught my first "eel striper". Now add that to the fact that NS4D, took away my "babysitter" need  , and is reigning "in need", I'd say that the two and a half days I was blessed to spend down NC's fishing territory, to be GREAT. Can't wait until KDH 3, and may try and make a January trip, if anyone thinks it would be worth another try in early '05.
> 
> On that note, Merry Christmas, or to be PC, Happy Holidays, and may the new year bring more than you expect and desire!
> 
> ...



Gotta strt prepping the next uy ta take my place....we had a blast!


Next year I promise the Monkey!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Dawg,though you had a blast at "[email protected]"?? Ya sure seemed ta be enjoyin yourself?


DD, I was talking [email protected] not Sharkfest 04.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> DD, I was talking [email protected] not Sharkfest 04.


 Ok,I stand corrected,I got an excuse,my name is DRUMDUM ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Ok,I stand corrected,I got an excuse,my name is DRUMDUM ...


Its OK, save a Rustynail fer me on New Years eve.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Get along little Doggies...*

I caught lots of Doggies ...  

I think the OBX is a beautiful place. Once I get back in 4WD mode again (soon I HOPE) I will go more often. Till then I will bum beach rides.  

Already have in mind a small "wobbledy box" to put somewhere like Wilber has.

Wife would love it.

Great Place!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Its OK, save a Rustynail fer me on New Years eve.


 "DRAINEDIT" last night,but I'll restock for you and RW get here..... 

Thank goodness,only enough in the bottles fer a glass and a half,so I'm still moving this mornin...


----------



## chasingthefin (Dec 26, 2004)

*Not bad so far*

I have been to obx twice this year. Once over thanksgiving and then the weekend before Christmas. The first trip we caught notheing but dog fish, but the second trip we landed three stripers over forthy inches and two blue fish over ten pounds. I hope that they keep coming in.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I voted most execlent I had the best year ever period dot. Most Drum I've ever caught spring was amazing fall was lack luster compared to the spring. But I caught a lot of fish and only one eluded me mr. Cobia ain't got one yet cept in fla. lots of macks and blues lots of pups, a king on my yak, and more Drum then I have ever caught in my life, I honestly had a blast and thanks to all who have helped me along this merry path of fishin..... JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Good deal,Jam*

King in the yak,now that's a neat trick.. I bet he took ya for a ride!   Did you get a Jack Cravalle,or Albert in that thing? I bet they'd yank ya around a bit as well.. 

Glad to see a few folks felt it to be a good yr-most excellent yr as I did..  

I'm going to "unstickit",thanks for all the comments. And glad to see ya'll thought this yr wasn't as "puzzling" as last... Hopefully 05 will be as good or better...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Small Small King but its funny even the smallest of fish willl pull ya around a bit. None of the above, just some macks. But wish I could claim this one friend of mine and his 11 yr old son on a 2 man yak little boy caught a dolphin 15 inch but still a very memorable moment for his son. will wait on the big stuff till I's gets a compass mounted.... JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

its been a very good year for me. much much much better than last year


neil


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I would just say better then last year I need to change something to improve my luck with stripers just not doing very well with them, but Fluke and Bluefish I think I got them beat and porgies and blackfish I always have a good time getting them but I still looking forward to the new fishing season


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> How many kings did the JR wind up with??
> Was it the top pier,including Ocean Crest?


DD, probably! I forgot the last count because I started deer hunting in mid October but we had close to 70 by then I think. I should have kept fishing because I heard the water stayed real warm through November. I would have replied earlier but didn't catch your post. Sorry. Good luck in '05.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

so so year until the week before christmas. got into stripers with light tackle and after 4 hours everybody in the group[i'm the runt at 210 lb] was so wore out we had to stop.
charlie


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*pretty good year, i think*

I only got out to the OBX once this year, but it was awesome.

My family and some friends rented a house in Rodanthe for a weekend in August.

I tried surf fishing for a while, but with no luck. So I fished the pier and caught some croaker and skates.

Not any big fish, but while I was there I finally got to visit Hatteras Jack's (my new favorite place in the world) and check out some of the new European casting blanks.

I hope to get out to the OBX again this year, and looking forward to my SC trip in April.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

king&strut said:


> DD, probably! I forgot the last count because I started deer hunting in mid October but we had close to 70 by then I think. I should have kept fishing because I heard the water stayed real warm through November. I would have replied earlier but didn't catch your post. Sorry. Good luck in '05.


 Yeap,we caught them off Frisco as late as Thanksgiving.  

70 is great for this day and time!  

I can remember one fella that used to fish on Frisco with us,from Topsail. He said they used to catch as many as 300 a yr. Can't remember the pier he fished down there? Last yr I fished Frisco was 78 the pier caught close to 500 that yr..

Hopefully,one day those # will come back.. 

I'm just glad to hear about double degits.. 

Missed ole Angelo last yr,sure hope he makes it for our drummie season off Avon this yr..


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Drumdum, With 3 drum(40, 47 1/2 and 49) I had a good spring and my wife got a 44"(on a non-levelwind). The weather during the F&F tourney was terrible and I just got back from 4 days of fishing between Christmas and new Year's and the weather was also terrible(plus no fresh bait). But with the spring drum, I must rank this 1 a good year. pelican man.  Come on spring! Learning about the wind/weather has been a big plus; but I must admit when you were talking about that cut in the bar this past spring; I am still puzzled. Maybe I need glasses or some more professional beach-reading training!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Larry said:


> I must admit when you were talking about that cut in the bar this past spring; I am still puzzled. Maybe I need glasses or some more professional beach-reading training!


 Believe it or not,a lot of what I learned came from my ole "surfin days"   where reading waves was kinda important.. Relating that to fishing came from fishing with some of the "best of the best" on the island,and I'm still learning..  Believe me,I am puzzled about as many times as I am sure a spot is going to work. I will fish a spot that has a small cut like that one was though..


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,we caught them off Frisco as late as Thanksgiving.
> 
> 70 is great for this day and time!
> 
> ...


Yeah, DD Angelo is still hanging in there. I remember those 300 year kings when I was a kid and Depe would say, "Hey-quit plugging around my king rig!" We lost some big kings this year. I lost one over 50 lb. A shark attack was the result. I only got a piece of the middle section back and it probably weighed 30 lb. Several boats I heard really mopped up for a month just a few hundred yards off the pier. You need to come down to the JR and visit with us. It's not many of us king fishing anymore but we have a good time. Everyone is really nice and "clean cut." I know Depe would like to see you. I would try to get him to go up there during the spring/summer but he stays glued to the JR. The pier you were probably talking about earlier was the dolphin pier. They usually beat us every year. It burnt down about 20 years ago. If you want to go turkey hunting in April, look me up!!


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

Comparing subjectively this seasons total fish catching trends verses last seasons in the Northern Brunswick county area one might conclude that the 2004 season was off a bit via the Surf and Piers. Those angling opportunities seemed most hampered by faul weather patterns during the Months of August and September. Five out the Six best week-ends historically in the area were hampered by Hurricanes or related aftermaths. The beachfront waters along of Oak Island were induludged with Lower Cape Fear River Basin rain runoff that was continually feed via inland waterways during the peak periods King and Spanish Mackerel normally reappear. Putting a stop to the fall runs before they began.The Spring season (Late April and early May) began in High fashion with Mulitple landings of Kings, Spanish, Big Bluefish, and Cobia. The largest King for the area Via a Pier was a 42.6 lber off Ocean Crest. The Largest Cobia was recorded at 52.6 lbs., Largest Spainsh at 9.8 lbs. The largest Bluefish at 14.6 Lbs. all via OCP. The Total King Landings were 60 via OCP. Cobia 8. Leaving the anglers nearly a dozen total landings short of the 2003 records. The Spot runs never appeared, the Speckled Trout Bite was Strong Spring and the fishermen Continued to produce their Limits until Mid-November. The Whiting Bite/ Virgina Mullet was Moderate Sept- Nov with their sizes being in the mid range 1-3 lbs. Black Drum were produced in the 2-4 lb range.The seasons Flounder fishermen produced nice catches of generally smaller fish 1-4 lbers consistantly through-out the entire year. The OCP anglers targeting Sheepshead, Tripletail, Spadefish, and Reddrum were faced with lackluster conditions the majority of the season, the results were the same. The unusual catches at OCP this season were the landings of Several Barracuda normally not seen in the OKI waters. Several mid summer days that provided anglers with the Power and Excitement of hooking up with over a dozen Silver Kings (Tarpon). No successful landings recorded. The inadvertant and unplanned (Atlantic Whale) snaging via an unset King Anchor. The few nominal reported cases of sun poisoning, after effects of catching a buzz via a Budwiser or two too many made up the balance of the years fishing activities. I'd predict more of the same 2005. More Fish catching that is!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Noah*

That's kinda what I wanted folks to do was to *compair what OTHERS caught as well as themselves* to yrs past..  Not sure about the sunpoisoning and buzzcatchin,but I am sure about the fish catchin.. 

Your conclusion was a little different than mine,but that was the whole idea behind this poll,to get differing opinions.. The point I was trying to get across was that this yr we have species that were caught(some that weren't around 20yr ago) "at least in my area" that haven't been caught in the sizes or numbers, in say last 20yr.. From what I am gathering here,most seemed to have had a good yr.. 

Strange thing,on my board the folks had a little more negetive outlook on last yr,and less posted or voted about the poll or gave opinions.. Speaks well of this board,IMHO..


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Best year I have had on the Jolly [email protected] Topsail Beach. Citation spanish, all the blues ya wanted, and the King run was good in the fall. Memories of the good old days were brought back this year.


----------



## roam (Dec 15, 2003)

this was the year of the trout(specs and greys) for me...started off in the spring(greys-some nice ones up to 4lbs) and moved to specs (which is still going on...well was until a week and a half ago when winter decidede to start  )
i fish carteret co. and this has been the best speckled trout season in ten yrs. awesome fishing from the sound, surf and ocean...false albacore was also very good this fall-which was nice because it REALLY sucked last year and the year before. hopefully there will be a spring push of fish...

drum fishing in the marsh was also fairly good although i didnt spend as much time doing that as i would have liked...

a million bluefish!!! they are truly awesome when smackin a topdawg or popper!! 

spanish fishing-at least live baiting in the summer was also good...

and VERY good flounder fishing as well!! plenty of cobia at the cape too!!!

and last stripers...well i had to go to O.I. to find em...but as we all know...they are there!!  

hope '05 is as good or better than '04!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Roam,did you get into the cobes? I've never fished down that way,just wondering how it compaired with here and OI.. 

Great to see you had a good yr as well.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

YEA Angelo will probably make it next year. If my memory serves me right he had a small problem with his heart. They have him straightened out now. I know when i was down on the JR in september he was just then getting back into the swing of things, and getting his meds regulated.


----------



## roam (Dec 15, 2003)

the cobe fishin was good here last year, but it doesnt really compare to OI...we dont really get the sight fishery here for some reason?? although there really arent alot of dudes that fish that way. the big sport fishers dont mess with it...and most inshore boats dont have towers...
(unfortunately i dont either  ) 

cape lookout inside the bight and behind shackleford as well as in the turning basin are where most of the fishing takes place...you know the drill...live or dead bait on the bottom...chum as well...i always carry a bucktail rig, but have never seen one to throw it at...

now big drummies are a different story...we had a good spring with them dudes  i had a 47" and 2 49" in 3' of water sight casting one day last yr!! lookin forward to that again

ps kenny
ifn you're ever down this way lemme know...offer still stands, lets go fishin!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Topsailbum said:


> YEA Angelo will probably make it next year. If my memory serves me right he had a small problem with his heart. They have him straightened out now. I know when i was down on the JR in september he was just then getting back into the swing of things, and getting his meds regulated.


 I'm sorry to hear that,TB. I had heard his wife was the main reason he stayed down there this yr,she was sick. I didn't know he was as well,he's always seemed fit as a fiddle,especially for his age..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roam said:


> the cobe fishin was good here last year, but it doesnt really compare to OI...we dont really get the sight fishery here for some reason?? although there really arent alot of dudes that fish that way. the big sport fishers dont mess with it...and most inshore boats dont have towers...
> (unfortunately i dont either  )
> 
> cape lookout inside the bight and behind shackleford as well as in the turning basin are where most of the fishing takes place...you know the drill...live or dead bait on the bottom...chum as well...i always carry a bucktail rig, but have never seen one to throw it at...
> ...


 Ya don't have to have a tower.. I got my boat with tower yr before last. All I've caught out of it so far as cobes go is 8..  Last yr only 1) 

The ole "Float Tube" though,she had those cobes "dialed in" with no tower. 3yr ago 25 out of the tube,biggest 80lb!  

The new boat has lots of potential though,she "mohawked" the drummies sightcasting this yr,over 30 caught over 40",just weekends.. One day I'll get my chit all in one sock and get them cobes dialed in again..  

Would love to take ya up on the offer,but the closest I get to ya is the tarpon tourney at Oriental.. OBTW,maybe you could join up with "Team Whippersnappers" this yr,they can use all the help they can get!


----------



## roam (Dec 15, 2003)

yeah, sounds like those boys needed some help this year...sounded like there wudnt to many of them big ole "shad" to be had anyway!! ive told Rip in the past that sittin in the scortchin heat for 10hrs reelin in "Bats" aint my idea of fun  

maybe i will sneak away this yr and get out there with you boys...

stay warm


----------

